# How to transfer money from chinese bank to USD?



## americanexpat. (Aug 3, 2016)

I guess I'm the opposite of an expat. Born in China, but immigrated to the US and now a naturalized US citizen. My father who still lived there passed away, and his family split proceeds from selling his house, and gave me my share, which is about $30K USD worth. I went there for the funeral and put the money in a chinese commercial bank, as a "public" account since I did not have a chinese phone number.

Now, I want to get the money out of the bank into the US. I've looked at all the information online, and there isn't much pertaining to my situation. It seems like for major transfers, I need proof of how I got the money. Does anyone know the best way to do this kind of transfer?

It's really hard for me to ask because my chinese is no longer fluent. And I'm probably no longer considered a Chinese citizen.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

For large transfers you need proof the tax is payed on that money. If it came out of employment you (ex) employer can do it. Alternative is you open a USD/RMB account (dual currency), have a local change 50K RMB to USD and deposit it in your USD account. Then you can freely transfer. I have a BOC account that I used that way for many year. Foreigners can't get more then 500$/day without proof of paid taxes but locals do not have that obligation. Its not very convenient but workable (I have used it for many years as the quantity of RMB that locals can change to UDS have rapidly increased over the past years.


----------



## Aselalh (Aug 8, 2016)

If you have UNION pay card you can withdraw it USA. otherwise you can ask from a merchant who is willing to help you and has Union pay facility. once i have faced a similar problem when I was in Malaysia it was solved like this 
hope this helps you


----------

